# awewome site with aquascaping ideas



## SeaSerpant (Feb 20, 2008)

http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2007.cgi
this is a site that has contest for the best aquascaping. it has so many ideas and entries. it's awesome.


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

Some of the entries come from this forum


----------



## SeaSerpant (Feb 20, 2008)

really thats awesome. i just checked up aquascaping and came up with this site. i'm going to use it for ideas.


----------



## loachlady5 (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks for taking the time to share thisroud:


----------



## SeaSerpant (Feb 20, 2008)

yw.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

thanks


----------

